# Just done with the longest exam I've ever taken



## deoxygenated (Nov 10, 2003)

I'm so relieved! I'm finally done with this big test. This test (national board exam) was 1.5 days long! It's divided into 3 sections (~4 hrs each), and each section had 145 multiple choice questions. I almost passed out after the first section :fall 

I'm glad I survived, even though I know I didn't do too well cus its so damn hard!

Time to relax for a few days


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Don't you have the summers off in optometry school?


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Way to go! :banana


----------



## Ktgurl (Dec 6, 2005)

wow......what was it for?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

One less exam to take, man!
Way to hang in there - marathon tester!
:boogie :boogie :boogie
Deoxygenated - if you can handle the mental endurance of that, you can handle anything! :yes


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

That should be banned under the geneva convention.


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

Good work!! Hang in there!
Are you going to the beach to reoxygenate?lol


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

niceee, yeah you deserve some r&r


----------

